# Found this in my CCA mag



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Pretty neat article about the Project NMZ and the CCA.  It was in the summer CCA Florida publication.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great article. Looks like I will have to go to the Orlando Banquet to see what happens.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll be there...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

I just read article and i must say -hats off to you Jan/microskiff and everyone involved in the project 
cheers -anytide


----------

